# need audio, modem and nvidia driver presario f500



## Helpimanoob (Feb 27, 2008)

Hi!

I have a compaq presario f500 laptop which had Windows Vista Home Edition- decided to "downgrade" to windows XP SP2 (cracked) and...

Iv lost all the drivers.. 
Tried looking for them and its been 2 days of frustration, lol.. :4-dontkno

Main ones I need are the ones as follows (hope the details helped!) : 

- Audio driver (Conexant HDAUDIO Soft Data)
- VGA driver (nvidia go geforce 6100) 
- Internal Modem ( Fax Modem with SmartCP )

ANY ASSISTANCE WOULD BE GREATLY APPRECIATED!! :wave:


----------



## brow96 (Oct 24, 2004)

Helpimanoob said:


> Hi!
> 
> I have a compaq presario f500 laptop which had Windows Vista Home Edition- decided to "downgrade" to windows XP SP2 (cracked) and...
> 
> ...


Some things we've learned the hard way in these conversions:

# 1 - MINIMUM Windows XP SP1 or things won't work properly!

# 2 - Windows XP SP2 is the PREFERRED MINIMUM w/all follow on updates!

# 3 - Windows DirectX Version 9.0C or greater, MANDATORY no Exceptions!

# 4 - Install the Main Chipset drivers FIRST, after the above is done!

# 5 - Microsoft Universal Audio Architecture (UAA) Driver, is Next!

# 6 - Install Modem, Sound, LAN, WLAN, SD/MMC Card Reader Drivers, etc!

We've found (here) that if it's done in this order there are fewer problems all around. There are some things that are not going to work as well in Windows XP as they do under Windows Vista. Those are the results of hardware features that can only be accessed via Windows Vista. There is nothing that can be done about that from a drivers stand point. ONLY the manufacturer of the device can change that.

There are several "tools" that can help in this matter, and they are:

PC Wizard 2008 

PCI32 

AltiPCI 

All of these programs help us and you find the device drivers you are having problems with. All, can produce a report that can be attached to a message here.

Also, the following message threads can help / apply:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f19...er-for-presario-f731au-new-thread-224571.html

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f19/ethernet-10-100-driver-for-presario-f731au-212216.html

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f108/need-sound-driver-for-compaq-presario-f731au-223698.html

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f19...-winxp-base-system-device-drivers-221980.html

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f19...a-after-downgrade-to-xp-sp2-32bit-222874.html

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f19/wireless-lan-drivers-for-compaq-presario-219771.html

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f19/presario-f500-f573au-xp-drivers-220860.html

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f19/solved-hp-compaq-presario-f750us-drivers-needed-217129.html

The Compaq F500 and F700 series have a lot in common as far as hardware and drivers go. they share the same Maintenance Manual too.

If you have all the above done, in the order specified? Then we can work on getting you the drivers necessary to complete the evolution.

Also, could you provide he complete F500 model number? If you don't know it? Then check the data tag on the bottom of the laptop.

HTH

Bill


----------



## nessstar (Apr 15, 2008)

Yeh i have the same Laptop and i need audio, modem and nvidia driver for the presario f500 Laptop too . Can some one help me .
I have a compaq presario f500 laptop which had Windows Vista Home Edition- decided to "downgrade" to windows XP SP2 (cracked) and...

I`ve lost all the drivers.. 
Tried looking for them and its been a week now and still cant find them lol..
:sigh:


----------



## razelukrey (Jun 12, 2008)

I don't understand what the issue here.. Take RadarSync and get all the drivers man.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

This link may also help:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f10...v6700-dvx7xx-dv9800-series-laptop-257133.html

As Brow96 states. The models are the same.
Bill


----------

